# Free T-Shirt design and Print software !!



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

http://www.hanes2u.com/software/lite/lite_download.htm


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Where do you get the paper?


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

order the paper here.

http://www.hanes2u.com/store/nexternal_home.htm


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers jd


----------

